# Buying a Sky3DS+ card from digimartz.com



## Davenatic (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello guys. So I ordered a Sky3DS+ card from digimartz.com and I got an email which is said my order is shipped and they gived me a tracking number, When I'm logging in the site,I can find the same message on my order history tab. The only weird thing is they give me a tracking number which will be "trackable"
7 days later. So I really don't understand how this is works cuz how can they provide a tracking number when the package only be trackable 7 days later?

picture: http://i.imgur.com/udyhXcQ.jpg

I'm also wanted to ask anybody ordered from this site in the past month or something? I'm a little bit worry about this site cuz they told me the the delivery time is 10-20 work days,(I don't even know from which country?) and they asking me to "Please awaiting with patience."


----------



## Davenatic (Mar 18, 2016)

Nobody??


----------



## Davenatic (Mar 31, 2016)

THX for the reply I just got my package today without any problem. I ordered the Sky3DS+ on the 14 March and I got the item today.

Picture: http://i.imgur.com/OPtm9BG.jpg


----------



## DHall243 (Apr 1, 2016)

Im pretty sure 17track is third party too but we just bought some wholesale stuff and they come out of china, tracking with 17 track was updated daily.


----------



## Davenatic (Apr 1, 2016)

Good to know. Thx for the reply


----------

